# He bit him..



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Dave. He bit Dave. For doing nothing more than moving his hand close to me while Boss and I were on the couch. Dave is demanding that I find a new home for him. He's done with him. I feel like a horrible chihuahua owner. I've been preaching for YEARS that dogs/animals are not just toys. That you don't get them and just give them away later because they start causing problems or the new wares off. But I don't want to have to worry when I leave Boss home with Dave and Dawn that he'll be mistreated simply because Dave doesn't want him. He (Dave) never did catch on to the whole, "Pets are forever" deal. He thinks that if one is causing a problem, then you get rid of it and get a different one. But that's not how it works for ME. I don't want to get rid of Boss. I don't want him to be someone elses pet. I certainly don't want him to go to someone who isn't going to treat him right and end up putting him down because they can't handle his nipping either. He's my puppy. I've had him since he was 5wks old. I've raised him. I'm his mother. 

I'm afraid that I don't really have another choice other than to re-home him though. My attempts at adjusting his behavior are not working. I don't know if he just doesn't see me as the pack leader or if I'm doing it wrong. But it's not working. And I would hate for the baby to get bit because of my not wanting to part with Boss. *Sigh*

Someone tell me what to do. I suppose I know what to do, don't I? Just go ahead and put him up for adoption again like I had him when I was moving. I feel horrible about it though, I already had to re-home Lina and although I know her new family is giving her the BEST life possible (spoiled little booger  ), I miss her terribly and I can't help but hate myself for having given her up like that.  And now Boss has to go too?? I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle that.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

is that what most people do, rehome their puppies when they bite others? im not trying to be mean, either, im asking because i am genuinely curious. i had a chi that used to bite people (occasionally). im not trying to be funny but cant Dave go instead of the dog?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe have him go to a doggie daycare while you are at work? That way you want feel that he was being mistreated while you were away?

Do you really feel that he would be mistreated? Maybe not maybe when he calms down a bit you can talk to him and work something out? As for Boss maybe you could start working on his behavior now to nip in the bud so it will never happen again. NILF (Nothing in life is free) is a very good start;-)

Good Luck


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Some do. I don't want to. But if it's a matter of my child being bitten then yes, I'll re-home a pet. As much as I LOVE my pups, my children come first. Especially the baby because he obviously doesn't know any better. Boss has never bit him though. I think he sees Owen (10mo.) as a food source lol. He was eating pizza crusts tonight and he just leaned over the side of the couch and fed his to Boss. So I doubt Boss would "bite the hand that feeds him" so to speak.

If this was the first time he had bitten someone and wasn't having a few behavior issues before then I would shrug it off and correct him. But it's not the first time he has bitten and I'm sure it won't be the last. 

I'm not trying to justify re-homing him. I don't want to place him, I love him. He's a member of my family...to me. To Dave he is an animal. Plain and simple.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Some do. I don't want to. But if it's a matter of my child being bitten then yes, I'll re-home a pet. As much as I LOVE my pups, my children come first. Especially the baby because he obviously doesn't know any better. Boss has never bit him though. I think he sees Owen (10mo.) as a food source lol. He was eating pizza crusts tonight and he just leaned over the side of the couch and fed his to Boss. So I doubt Boss would "bite the hand that feeds him" so to speak.
> 
> If this was the first time he had bitten someone and wasn't having a few behavior issues before then I would shrug it off and correct him. But it's not the first time he has bitten and I'm sure it won't be the last.
> 
> I'm not trying to justify re-homing him. I don't want to place him, I love him. He's a member of my family...to me. To Dave he is an animal. Plain and simple.


is it possible to keep him away from the kids when you cant watch him? this isnt an attack on you, like i said. im not here to judge you...unless youre a BYB ( which i know youre not). i know youre sad about rehoming him but i also know he is your child and you wouldnt rehome a kid because he has behavior issues...this is such a sad situation. arent there behavior specialists for dogs or something these days? i would say that when he bites, just act like you're hurt, wimper (or better yet, make a loud noise), and leave him by himself. that way, he'll learn that when he bites a human, he will end up losing his playmate. it worked with my last chi. she used to bite me, too. she learned in time i was not to be bitten or she will end up alone. however, some would disagree with that method bc that would mean letting the dog possibly thinking he is the alpha.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yoshismom said:


> Maybe have him go to a doggie daycare while you are at work? That way you want feel that he was being mistreated while you were away?
> 
> Do you really feel that he would be mistreated? Maybe not maybe when he calms down a bit you can talk to him and work something out? As for Boss maybe you could start working on his behavior now to nip in the bud so it will never happen again. NILF (Nothing in life is free) is a very good start;-)
> 
> Good Luck


I don't work. I would only be leaving Boss home when I run errands. I don't really know that Dave would mistreat him. But I know he has been pushing me to get rid of him for a while and I don't want to. 

I've been doing the NILF. Or trying to anyway. I quit giving him attention when he comes up to me and wants it, I love on him on my own terms I guess I should say. I started making him wait until I step back before he gets his food. I guess I'll have to start getting way more strict with it. Maybe I could take him to behavior classes. He hasn't been to that because it's so expensive it seems. 

I really hope that he's just mad, and will settle down. But I doubt it.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

chibellaxo said:


> is it possible to keep him away from the kids when you cant watch him? this isnt an attack on you, like i said. im not here to judge you...unless youre a BYB ( which i know youre not). i know youre sad about rehoming him but i also know he is your child and you wouldnt rehome a kid because he has behavior issues...this is such a sad situation. arent their behavior specialists for dogs or something these days? this topic is interesting because one day i might be faced with the same problem.


Yes there are classes and such, but the PetsMart is so expensive to put a dog through class there and I don't know anywhere that does it around here.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

aww, please reread my previous. i added an idea but if that doesnt work for you or if you dont feel comfortable doing that ( dont worry, most ppl arent), and if no one else has any suggestions then maybe you can give him to a rescue? rescues are very selective with placing, arent they? this is just so sad because i know you love him and dont want to give him up and i really want to help.


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am totally with Chibellaxo. I don't know what everyone's views are here and I don't want to upset anyone..I am only basing this off of that show "It's me or the dog." That lady, Victoria, says to do exactly as Chibellaxo suggested. To whimper or make a loud noise. To let them know they are hurting you. Did you say you have been with him since 5 weeks? The other thing that show says is that pups learn not to bite during the first 8 weeks because their littermates whimper. If they don't get that time with them, they won't know biting is wrong. I don't know your entire situation, I only want to help. Clearly you love your pup and it would be wonderful if you could keep him and have everyone happy. I am sure he is a wonderful well meaning Chi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

You won't get any criticism from me. I have had to re-home two dogs because of circumstances out of my control and I know exactly how you feel. But, it is better when you know the dog is in a better place and is happy. I would not tolerate a dog that bites, especially around kids. And you need everyone's cooperation to properly train a dog. A rescue would be a good idea because they know how to deal with a lot of different problems and would be careful about where they place the dog. I am sorry you are going through this, but you have to do what is best for you and your family, and ultimately best for the dog, also.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> is that what most people do, rehome their puppies when they bite others? im not trying to be mean, either, im asking because i am genuinely curious. i had a chi that used to bite people (occasionally). im not trying to be funny but cant Dave go instead of the dog?



Im with you on this one if it was my home Dave would ber gone and id get even more chis to fill his place! I hope Boss doesnt just end up in a home where he will be put down in the end if he doesnt find a home..Also wasnt it a joint desision to get the pup in the first place? in which case it should be a joint desision to re home him, I doubt very much he would attack one of your kids, maybe you should do what the others are saying and keep them seperate if you cant keep your eye on them,take him to behaviour classes im sure he will come out a good dog, If i was ver there id be right round your house picking him up and taking him home, after iv read that poem on the chi-articles id think twice about putting him in a rescue centre x


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Kristen (((((hugs))))

I've never had a biting dog, so I don't really know how to handle one. But I can suggest Victoria Stillwell's book. "It's me or the Dog".

I know that whatever you decide its going to be the best decision for everyone involved.

Please keep us posted. Willow and Sassie send you hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe you could buy the 'Dog Whisperer' training tapes? It sounds to me like this isn't a HUGE problem that can't be corrected. Boss just needs to realize that Dave is higher on the pack order.

I sort of had this problem with Izzy and my husband. She would growl at him when he went to remove her from my bed and put her to sleep at night. We worked with a trainer for about two lessons and the problem is gone.

Can you at least get Dave to agree to TRY something before you give up your pet?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Is Dave mean to him when you are out. I think he pick's up on the fact that Dave does not like him. I am sorry you are going through and I hope things work out best for all of you. Hang in there.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Im with you on this one if it was my home *Dave would ber gone and id get even more chis to fill his place!* I hope Boss doesnt just end up in a home where he will be put down in the end if he doesnt find a home..Also wasnt it a joint desision to get the pup in the first place? in which case it should be a joint desision to re home him, I doubt very much he would attack one of your kids, maybe you should do what the others are saying and keep them seperate if you cant keep your eye on them,take him to behaviour classes im sure he will come out a good dog, If i was ver there id be right round your house picking him up and taking him home, after iv read that poem on the chi-articles id think twice about putting him in a rescue centre x


First of all I am not about ready to replace my boyfriend of 4yrs, whom I share a home/child/life with because Boss has attitude. 

Why would I send my dog to someone that doesn't want to deal with his biting?? It's obviously a fear (as I mentioned it before) but not a reality. I'm EXTREMELY picky about who even comes over to FEED my dogs when I'm out of town. Let alone live with them. So him going to someone that can't handle him will not happen, and should they decide (if I do end up homing him) that they can't handle him, back to me he goes. Nowhere else. So him ending up being in a shelter because he bites is OUT of the question. 

Obviously I'm not concerned that he is going to attack my children, but he has bit my daughter before. And since he bit Dave I have no doubt that he would bite one of the kids again should this issue go un-addressed. I love my dog. Very much. He was my baby before I had Owen and he was horribly spoiled..still is. But I'm not putting my children in the position to get hurt just to keep him. Period. 

A chihuahua rescue is completely different from a shelter. A rescue places them in foster homes and corrects their behavior issues (right?) or places them with people who know how to handle those behavior issues. Rescues are EXTREMELY picky about who they let their pups go to as they don't want to end up sending them to a house that is just going to send them away again. That's traumatizing to a dog. A shelter is the place that will put him down if he bites and around here they hardly ask for your name before asking for the money. So he's not ending up in a shelter.

*Tootie87* Yes he has been with me since he was 5wks. My bf got him from a lady that brought a litter into the place he worked one day. When he saw Boss he fell for him . He brought him home as a brother for Lina. The lady said that he was 8wks (which is still too young but he was not a chihuahua addict so he didn't know lol) but the minute I saw him I figured he was younger than 8wks. He was hardly weened from his mother and I ended up bottle feeding him for a week or 2 and then slowly switching him to "big boy" food. I have no doubt that his problems stem from not only being pulled from his mommy too young but also from bad breeding.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Is Dave mean to him when you are out. I think he pick's up on the fact that Dave does not like him. I am sorry you are going through and I hope things work out best for all of you. Hang in there.


I'm not really sure. He's not really mean to him, he just gets frustrated with him I think. He has never hurt him. He doesn't kick him or anything like that, like most of the people around here would do to him *eye roll*. But he's just not very patient or tolerant with him.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

This won't solve all your problems but it will definitely solve the problem of him snapping at Dave. 
Keep boss OFF the couch at all times (and the bed too). If he's on the floor, he won't be protective and territorial and it also help him to understand that he's not equal with you guys. 

If you do have to rehome him then I hope he finds as good a home as Lina did, goodluck.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Katie said:


> This won't solve all your problems but it will definitely solve the problem of him snapping at Dave.
> Keep boss OFF the couch at all times (and the bed too). If he's on the floor, he won't be protective and territorial and it also help him to understand that he's not equal with you guys.
> 
> If you do have to rehome him then I hope he finds as good a home as Lina did, goodluck.



Thats what I was going to say Katie, possibly try working with the Boss's natural pack dynamic, don't allow him on furniture or to sleep on your bed, If you can get him to sleep in a basket in the kitchen.

Do you know if Dave would be willing to be the one to take Boss out for walks on his own? When it's his feeding time ask Dave is he'll feed him, also teach Boss to wait for his dinner and he's not allowed to eat until either yourself or Dave says so.

As this may reaffirm to Boss A) that his pace in the pack is at the bottom and B) That Dave isn't so bad, after all dogs rarely bite the hand that feeds/walks them.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

I dony what availability to trainers you have where you live but in London uk it is very easy to find people who will do one to one sessions with you to help with this sort of thing I would certainly try that if I could. Its a v.sad situation for you I would be heartbroken hope you can sort it for all of you.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

First of all, Bella, Lina and I send hugs to you and Boss. My husband and I have been there with Bella and Lina’s adjustments working out their pack status with each other, and can empathize with you. 

There are a few training methods that we’ve used on Bella and Lina that could also work for Boss: 

(1) Dave should work together with you and *be consistent *in these training methods so that Boss views you and Dave as his alpha leader.

(2) *Follow through on every command (nothing in life is free). *Be insistent that Boss comes, sits and stays before you feed him. Only feed Boss when he comes on command and sit. Make him sit and wait for his food. Then give Boss his food for a set amount of time to eat it and remove the bowl. This puts you in charge in Boss' mind. Do not give Boss free access to food all day long. Dave and your children should take turns feeding Boss so Boss could see that they are also in charge and are alpha over him. 

(3) *Enforce boundaries *as to what is Boss' area and what is yours. Boss should not be allowed to sleep in the bedroom or on the bed; rather he should have his area away from the family. Additionally, if you consistently make the couch and other furniture off-limits, he will respect you, Dave, and your children for your alpha status. (In the evenings we put Bella and Lina in their dog beds/crates while my husband and I sit on the sofa in the girls’ room. The sofa is off-limits to them while we’re there. They have to wait until we invite them before they could join us on the sofa. Bella and Lina sleep in their own dog beds/crates in their bedroom.) 

(4) Dogs pick up on the energy of their humans. They can tell if you are hyper, nervous, scared, or calm. You will be able to communicate successfully with Boss if you use your body’s energy rather than excited words. If Boss does something wrong, you calmly and assertively correct him at the moment he is doing the unwanted behavior with an assertive touch to his neck... this he understands, because you are mimicking the way dogs correct one another, with calm assertive body language. If you want Boss to do or stop doing something, you need to first convince yourself it will happen. *Stay calm and get assertive as his alpha leader*. Boss will pick up on your energy.

(5) You and Dave (alternately or together) should *walk Boss for at least 30 minutes daily*, and if possible, 30 minutes twice a day. (We walk Bella and Lina at least 30 minutes, twice a day during work days and three times a day on weekends.) This walking ritual keeps hyperactive Boss balanced and reinforces your pack leader status. Simply having a large back yard is not going to fulfill this instinct in your dog. To your dog, your back yard is like a large fish bowl in which they are trapped inside. For Boss to be balanced you and Dave must take him outside for daily walks to release his mental and physical energy. A lack of exercise and the mental energy a proper walk releases can cause many behavioral problems in a dog. A tired chi is a happy chi. 

(6) Dave and your children should *reward Boss with treats and praises when Boss obeys *them so that Boss could see that good things come from them too.

Please keep us updated. I hope things will work out with Boss and you could keep him. Please PM me if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Kristin,
Is Boss jealous of Dave, the kids? The issue with Roxie is that been resolved? Have you exhausted your resources emotionally, financially? 
I think if it was me I would be thinking it only fair to rehome Boss and not get another dog until such time that you can devote all those things in a
way that does not interfere with your living situation or their behavior. I waited to get my Chihuahua until I was retired and 
financially/emotionally capable of fully taking care of her so I could be the best mommy. I understand all situations do not call for waiting as I did.
To be honest I am completely against rehomming. Your posts are emotional and contradictory and I understand how you feel in this situation. 
Can you consult a behaviorist to help Boss? Can you take him to a trainer that can teach you how to train him? He may be fear biting or for some other reason. 

I know you would feel horrid if this is not resolved and the situation worsens. 
I think NILIF takes diligence and time and if you are doing that it is imperative you are very consistant. I hope you will look at the situation completely before taking any steps since you had to rehome Lina already.
Lastly, truly you have my best wishes in resolving this problem that affects the whole family.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm sorry i have no advice as i've never had a biting dog but i do hope you work something out where you can keep him. they really are part of the family and i can't imagine having to give one of mine up ((((((big hugz))))))))))) please keep us updated on the situation


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> Hi Kristin:
> 
> First of all, Bella, Lina and I send hugs to you and Boss. My husband and I’ve been there with Bella and Lina’s adjustments working out their pack status with each other, and can empathize with you.
> 
> ...


Well stated! I seriously think you can work with the dog and make this situation better!!! I highly doubt your bf hurts the dog when you are away. This is just one of those situations where Boss doesn't know his place in the pack. My husband had the same problem....he loves our doggie but Izzy thought she was higher in the proverbial food chain. We are completely back on track in no time at all......you just have to figure out how to manage your family so the dog knows its place.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kristin said:


> First of all I am not about ready to replace my boyfriend of 4yrs, whom I share a home/child/life with because Boss has attitude....
> 
> *Tootie87* Yes he has been with me since he was 5wks. My bf got him from a lady that brought a litter into the place he worked one day. When he saw Boss he fell for him . He brought him home as a brother for Lina. The lady said that he was 8wks (which is still too young but he was not a chihuahua addict so he didn't know lol) but the minute I saw him I figured he was younger than 8wks. He was hardly weened from his mother and I ended up bottle feeding him for a week or 2 and then slowly switching him to "big boy" food. I have no doubt that his problems stem from not only being pulled from his mommy too young but also from bad breeding.


if that is the case, then your bf is very lucky to have you.

yeah, being taken away from his mother ( at such a young age) probably did it. My last chi was taken from her mom also at about 8 weeks and she had major aggression problems. not to the extent of my aunt's dog, but she was still aggressive...

does anyone know the process of taking a dog to a rescue? are you just able to take a dog to one or is there a waiting list?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote: "Does anyone know the process of taking a dog to a rescue? Are you just able to take a dog to one or is there a waiting list?"


You have to contact your local chihuahua rescue, and they would contact you and make arrangements to pick up your dog. There may be a waiting list if they don't have enough foster homes to take in the rescued dogs. 

Here are a couple of chi rescues: http://www.chihuahuarescueusa.org http://www.chihuahua-rescue.com

I had checked out their websites when we were thinking about adopting a rescued chi after our 15-year old chi passed away. While we were looking, we found and fell in love with 11-month old Bella and adopted her from a private family on www.Petfinder.org.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't want to be hateful, but you did post the question, so you're asking for our opinions. In reading your posts over the last 6 months to a year, I'm seeing a whole lot of how sweet Boss is with the boys and how protective, etc. So I really don't think that you are concerned about him attacking your baby, especially since they were raised together. Not to mention, there is a new pit bull in the mix and I haven't seen you mention being concerned about the children around her, and she is capable of killing them! (Calm down pit bull people, I'm not saying all pit bulls are bad, but I am saying that I would much rather get bit by a chihuahua than a pit bull.) I'm just saying that I think you're trying to justify doing what Dave wants by turning it into a safety issus, which I don't really sense that it is. The fact that Dave said he's "done" with Boss tells me that he didn't like the dog before this bite happened. He may not be kicking him across the room, but Boss certainly knows that he doesn't like him. And if Dave is being loud and short-tempered with Boss, I'm sure Boss feels as though Dave could be a threat and of course he's going to try to protect you from harm because you're his mommy!! The environment you got Boss out of wasn't a good one (where your uncle or someone was always threatening to do harm to him and so forth), so I'm guessing Boss is a little on edge. I think it's your obligation as his mother to address his needs and work this situation out. I guess the thing that makes me furious about this post is that you said Dave thinks you get rid of a dog with problems and get a new one. That is the most irresponsible attitude I've ever heard of. I know that your heart is in the right place because it's obvious you love Boss, I just think you need to put your foot down with Dave and explain to him that Boss is part of the package deal he gets with you and the kids. I believe that you've had Boss a lot longer than he's had the pit bull, but I'm guessing if you told him you were afraid for the children and he needed to get rid of her, he wouldn't do it. I just hope that she never bites him, because if he's crying over a little chihuahua nip on the hand, I'd hate to see how he handled that! I wish you good luck in working this out. I hope that you absolutely exhaust every resource before you rehome him, because I think you will regret it in the long-run. The chance of finding someone as great as Bella's mom to take him, where you can get regular updates of how he's doing, is very slim. He can definitely be taught to not bite -- you just have to invest a lot of time and possibly some money into getting it done. Good luck!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, not to be mean but i really hope you do rehome Boss. i saw some of your old posts,too, and i figured that you loved him so much that you would do anything to keep him. 
But, if its true that Dave is being short tempered with him (which, now that i think about it is is very likely, because despite my last chis issues she eventually came around to my family), then Boss deserves a lot better than spending his days feeling threatened and having a mom who places his needs and feelings at the bottom. when i had Gina, she was the most important being in my life. Sure, she had issues but my family knew that no one comes before that dog in my heart, so everyone had to deal with her issues until they were fixed. My boyfriend of 3 years even knew that if he wanted to move in with me, he was going to have to deal with a dog that may bite him because Gina had issues but there was no way i would give up my dog. maybe if you rehome Boss, youll find someone who will love Boss as much as I loved my Gina. If you already have it in your heart that your bf is more important than your baby, then just please rehome him. I think it'll save you and the dog a lot of stress in the long run and the sooner you place him, the easier it will be for both of you. dont feel bad about rehoming him: youre doing the right thing.

NOTE: Im not saying youre a bad person at all. Im just saying, your priorities may not exactly be aligned with his needs. But that is ok. not too many people would put their dog on the same level as their human family members..


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree, it's better to rehome a pet and give it a better life sometimes. 

My parents had to rehome their macaw to a sanctuary and I was practically BEGGING them to do it because they hardly spent any time with her, kept her covered up most days and would yell at her when she screamed. They didn't intentionally mean to be that way or want to hurt her at all, it was just the only way they knew how to deal with it. My mom cried for weeks and wanted to go back and get her the day after they dropped her off but now she's in a huge flight with other macaws and is really happy just being a bird.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

im starting to feel really sorry for poor boss  I hope things can work out with him but if hes not getting the TLC that he needs then maybe he would be better in a chihuahua rescue where they can find him a better home he might have realised that he WAS spoiled rotten, but now hes been replaced., (i had no clue that chihuahua rescue was different from a normal dog rescue..) xx


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

how's boss doing??? is he any better with your bf????


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Iam so sorry for your issues with Boss, it does sound like Boss feels threatend with your BF. Follow your heart you'll do the right thing. What ever you chose i know you have Boss interests at heart.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree whole-heartedly with Bella & Lina's mom and her behavior modification advice. You and Dave both follow that and I'm sure Boss will come around. Sounds to me like Boss is used to being spoiled and a bit of a Prince and is now acting out because he is losing his status. I don't mean to sound harsh or judgmental in any way. 

Let me tell you... our Trixie was an abused rescue that was VERY aggressive toward everyone. In fact, when Trish first got her, Trixie was in quarantine at the shelter for biting a Vet tech. Trixie would attack everyone that came over... she'd wait for them to walk away and go straight for their ankles. Even me, when i first met her.

But through some very stern (but loving) guidance, she is getting MUCH better. She still doesn't like strangers, but she warmed within a day up to the young woman who house-sat for us a bit ago. A year ago, that NEVER would have happened.

So just take a firm hand with Boss, show him that YOU'RE Boss and biting/aggression won't be tolerated, and he'll come around.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you for your advice those who gave it . I'm going to buckle down and work on Boss. I've set up new rules and put him on a feeding schedule instead of just free feeding. I've began teaching him the commands he'll need for NILF training. Last night we took a 15min. walk and then we sat down and I taught him to "down" (lay down) which he got fairly easy. It's getting him to do it for food that is the problem lol. We'll work on it though. He'll get the hang of it I'm sure. I don't want to lose him.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Thank you for your advice those who gave it . I'm going to buckle down and work on Boss. I've set up new rules and put him on a feeding schedule instead of just free feeding. I've began teaching him the commands he'll need for NILF training. Last night we took a 15min. walk and then we sat down and I taught him to "down" (lay down) which he got fairly easy. It's getting him to do it for food that is the problem lol. We'll work on it though. He'll get the hang of it I'm sure. I don't want to lose him.


AWWWW! That's great news! Let us know if you need any support or advice.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Thank you for your advice those who gave it . I'm going to buckle down and work on Boss. I've set up new rules and put him on a feeding schedule instead of just free feeding. I've began teaching him the commands he'll need for NILF training. Last night we took a 15min. walk and then we sat down and I taught him to "down" (lay down) which he got fairly easy. It's getting him to do it for food that is the problem lol. We'll work on it though. He'll get the hang of it I'm sure. I don't want to lose him.


Kristin,
I am glad you have decided to be more dilligent in training. Here is a 
really good article from the SPCA on NILIF.
http://www.sspca.org/Dogs/TANSTAAFL.html
Best wishes to you and Boss.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi *Kristin,* How is Boss doing?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

This seems like a situation that if I say something to defend the chihuahua, then I'll look like a meanie on this thread.......but what I WILL say is that we have some biting issues with Pedro, but we will NEVER EVER get rid of him. His biting issues come from the fact that he has some medical problems and he is in pain (which isn't Boss' problem); but I do think with some work and effort on your and your bf's part, then Boss will be fine! A biting issue has more to do with some kind of outside influence than with the dog itself!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

this is weird.. i was thinking of Boss only today and wondering how you were getting on, are you still looking to re-home him? i know you wanted some one from chi people to take him on or a true chi lover  xx let us know  xxx


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> This seems like a situation that if I say something to defend the chihuahua, then I'll look like a meanie on this thread.......but what I WILL say is that we have some biting issues with Pedro, but we will NEVER EVER get rid of him. His biting issues come from the fact that he has some medical problems and he is in pain (which isn't Boss' problem); but I do think with some work and effort on your and your bf's part, then Boss will be fine! A biting issue has more to do with some kind of outside influence than with the dog itself!


It's one of those situations where you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. If you are a parent and allow a dog to remain in the house when it can hurt your child - be it a chihuahua or a larger breed - you are a bad parent. 

But if you get rid of the dog or REHOME it you are a bad pet parent.

I think there are situations where it is better to rehome. Dogs may miss their families but if they're put into a better situation for them, they will adapt. Look at Lina, she's doing great and it looks like she can't be happier.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure this is not easy for you. I hope you find a good home for Boss. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I have to tell you that I have an aggressive little fellow. He doesn't like people or other dogs. we work with him daily and I think that he will never be "fixed" but he is manageable. We do exercises with him and he is doing good. It is ALOT of work, but I just could never get rid of him. My daughter and toby tolerate each other, but she also gets in on the exercises. I have her feed him treats and he has to sit or down for her then she "releases" him and he can get the treat out of her hand. toby is very jealous of anyone going near me. I know his body language and I know when he is getting ready to get angry. I really want to stress this is a work in progress. I think toby is worth it and I think your boss is probably too. I don't need any negative posts about me not socializing toby blah blah It is what it is. That is toby and I love him. I do understand that your children come first period. They are your kids and as much as I love toby if I really thought he would hurt my daughter I would not have him. Give Boss a few more weeks and try some exercises with him. Toby used to not let my husband give me a back massage without trying to bite his hands, last night he crawled up in my lap and went to sleep while my husband gave me a massage. That is great progress. don't give up you can fix this problem.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Just stay strong and let Dave know that Boss is not going anywere.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

If I didn't already have so many dogs I would take him. Pharoah was like that. He would tear you up if you got too close to me, I was his. When he would start to growl I would correct him, and if we had visitors I would put him in the bedroom until they left. I don't have small children anymore and that makes a big difference. My hubby would get nailed every time he got in bed with me. He learned to deal with it,lol.

I honestly feel some chis are 1 person dogs and sometimes that can cause troubles, even if they are super socialized. Males IMO are worse at this it seems to me.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not much of a dog trainer myself, but Pikachu is biting my boyfriend too. When he does, my boyfriend just picks him up and holds him close and talks to him. It gives Pikachu no choice but to tolerate my boyfriend and it seems to be working. Seems the only time Pikachu will bite him is if he's on my lap, or when my boyfriend tries to pet him.
All our dogs have some kind of issues, but we also believe a pet is for life. Now I don't have a child so your stiuation is different, but I think it would start with your boyfriend working hard on finding ways to bond with your little guy. I think yelping when he bites will work. It did for our Xolo when he'd nip me while playing. I hope it works out for you and you can keep him. Rochelle.


----------

